# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  João Carlos Basso

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Informo todos os companheiros, que a partir de hoje passamos a ter mais um convidado VIP em RF.

Desta vez passamos a fazer a contar com João Basso.

Para quem não conhece, trata-se de um aquarista de 61 anos de idade que é nada mais nada menos que uma das grandes referencias Brasileiras do aquarismo marinho.

A ele, em meu nome pessoal e em nome de RF, o nosso muito obrigado pela sua presença em REEFFORUM.

Fica o registo em vídeo de um aquário projectado e montado pelo companheiro João Basso

----------


## João Basso

Prezados amigos ;

 Hoje tive a grata satisfação de me registrar neste forum.Sou brasileiro,morador em São Bernardo do Campo,São Paulo Brasil,aquarista marinho a 39 anos ,mergulhador, pescador esportivo, e tenho 62 anos.Comecei com corais em 1991,participei de 2 macnas nos EE.UU. macna 5 e macna 8, conhecendo lá varios aquaristas autores de livros bem conhecidos.Na revista Acqua life edição numero 8 tem uma reportagem da vinda do editor que eu conheci na Espanha e paguei para que ele viesse ao Brasil nos dar um curso de aquarismo com as tecnicas mais modernas da época.Voces devem ter esta revista por ai e podem dar uma olhada.No livro do Julian Sprung  "Corals a quick reference guide a pagina 126 tem uma foto de um coral que o Julian quando veio a minha casa tirou e colocou em seu livro.Me mande um endereço para mim mandar um dvd que fiz sobre peixes marinhos do atlantico e corais endemicos do Brasil, trabalho modesto mais que da para ver bem o que temos por aqui.Abraços a todos

 e principalmente a voce sr.Julio Macieira que tão bem me acolheu neste site



   João Carlos Basso

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Seja bem vindo e parabéns pelo aquário de geometria muito interessante.
Aproveito para perguntar se o aquário alberga peixes e corais ou peixes unicamente :SbQuestion2: Pergunto isso porque não me pareceu ver corais e porque algumas das espécies que lá se encontram apresentam ou podem apresentar algum risco para albergar com corais.
Qual é a cubicagem desse aquário :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbBienvenu1: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Bem-vindo ao Reeffórum  :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá João

É com muita alegria que lhe vejo aqui. :yb677: 

Amigos de RF estejam certos que a presença de João Carlos Basso enriquecerá em muito o rol dos aquaristas.

Tive o prazer de ver ao vivo este aquário simplesmente é de uma tecnologia inacreditável, bem como os outros aquários e skimmers produzido por ele.

Abraços a todos e ao Basso em Especial

Ricardo Braga Lou
SP/Brasil

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá :Olá:  ,

Muito Bem-Vindo ao ReeFForum.net!  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas vindas ao REFFOORUM João, juntos teremos mais força, tanto no Brasil e principalmente em Portugal!

Viva......

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, João Carlos Basso!

É com muito gosto que toda a comunidade Reefforum recebe um ilustre convidado como você!

Esse sistema que do qual o Júlio colocou um vídeo, já conhecia e me pareceu na altura, algo complicado de executar, não só pela estrutura mas também pelos aquecimentos! Seja como for, muito audacioso e espectacular!

Espero, que a sua vinda seja frequente, e nos traga um pouco da sua larga experiência e grandes conhecimentos.

Em tudo o que necessitar, nós estaremos dispostos a ajudar! 

Mais uma vez, seja bem vindo!

Um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bem vindo ao RF, João Carlos Basso  :Olá:  

É sempre gratificante e didáctico contar com a sapiência de alguém mais experiente.  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá João,

Benvindo aqui ao RF, e ficamos muito contentes com a sua participação. Esperamos todos poder aprender bastante consigo.

Abração.

----------


## Jose Neves

Benvindo aqui ao RF :Pracima:  , esperamos aprender bastante consigo...

Excelente video, estou mortinho que coloque fotos de evoluçoes dos seus aquas. :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Bem vindo a reefforum João Basso  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas,muito bem vindo Srº João Basso ao RF  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bem-vindo, é um prazer ter entre nós um aquariófilo com a sua experiência! Gostava de saber se tem aquário e de que tipo é, se for possível partilhar umas fotos melhor!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Bem-vindo, na fotografia que referiste do livro do Julian Sprung que peixe é aquele que está atrás do coral ? Um abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Reportagem na televisão Brasileira (TV GLOBO)

http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player...RATO+X,00.html

* Só funciona com Explorer (Windows)

----------


## João Castelo

Sem dúvida que o Reefforum ficará mais rico com a entrada deste Senhor.

 :Olá:  

JC

----------


## João Basso

Caro Pedro
Este aquario não esta pronto ainda,visto que quando fiz queria ver se girava a contento.Logo terei peixes e corais.Ainda testo seus mecanismos,para ver se com o tempo não terei problemas

Abraço

  Basso

----------


## João Basso

> Bem-vindo, na fotografia que referiste do livro do Julian Sprung que peixe é aquele que está atrás do coral ? Um abraço.


Caro Pedro

É um centropige aurontonotus, capturado em um de meus mergulhos aqui em nosso litoral

     Abraço

     Basso

----------


## João Basso

> Bem-vindo, é um prazer ter entre nós um aquariófilo com a sua experiência! Gostava de saber se tem aquário e de que tipo é, se for possível partilhar umas fotos melhor!


Tenho nano reef  (3) e estou fazendo experiencias com leds (iluminação) leds de 3 watz,anteriormente usava de 1 wat,agora com os novos vou acompanhar o desenvolvimento dos corais, visto que antes usava de 1 wat,com lentes de 10 15 e 25 graus.Já tive marinho com 3.000 litros , 1.550 litros com corais,quando meu genro vier, que ele sabe postar as fotos eu mostrarei com muito prazer.Obrigado dos elogios , não mereço tanto , sou somente um apaixonado por marinhos a 39 anos.Meu primeiro aquario com corais se deu em 1991.Vou postar fotos
Abraço
Basso:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Caro Pedro
> Este aquario não esta pronto ainda,visto que quando fiz queria ver se girava a contento.Logo terei peixes e corais.Ainda testo seus mecanismos,para ver se com o tempo não terei problemas
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Basso


´

Boas João...

Permite-me uma pergunta sobre uma questão que como disse me deixou intrigado, você consegue manter a temperatura do aquário baixa? Usa chiller? É que essa "bateria" de projectores deve aquecer, não?

Um abraço...  :Wink:

----------


## João Basso

> Boas, João Carlos Basso!
> 
> É com muito gosto que toda a comunidade Reefforum recebe um ilustre convidado como você!
> 
> Esse sistema que do qual o Júlio colocou um vídeo, já conhecia e me pareceu na altura, algo complicado de executar, não só pela estrutura mas também pelos aquecimentos! Seja como for, muito audacioso e espectacular!
> 
> Espero, que a sua vinda seja frequente, e nos traga um pouco da sua larga experiência e grandes conhecimentos.
> 
> Em tudo o que necessitar, nós estaremos dispostos a ajudar! 
> ...



 Grato por suas palavras

  Abraço

  Basso

----------


## João Basso

> Olá a todos 
> 
> Informo todos os companheiros, que a partir de hoje passamos a ter mais um convidado VIP em RF.
> 
> Desta vez passamos a fazer a contar com João Basso.
> 
> Para quem não conhece, trata-se de um aquarista de 61 anos de idade que é nada mais nada menos que uma das grandes referencias Brasileiras do aquarismo marinho.
> 
> A ele, em meu nome pessoal e em nome de RF, o nosso muito obrigado pela sua presença em REEFFORUM.
> ...


Prezado Julio ;

Com tantas mensagens simpaticas quero responder através desta meu agradecimento a todos pelas suas palavras, que muito me orgulho de ser convidado vip,pois temos no Brasil centenas de excelentes aquaristas,e ser escolhidos por voces mexe muito com meu ego.

Logo vou postar algumas fotos de meus aquarios, o problema é que não sei mexer direito com computador ,mas quando da vinda de meu genro em minha casa, ai sim ele é craque nisso,vou postar as fotos.Agradeço de coração sua delicadeza para comigo,e de seus colegas ai de Portugal.
     Abraço

     Basso

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Caro João Carlos Basso,

Bem-vindo a este "nosso" fórum.

O aquário do video que o Júlio Macieira colocou é sem dúvida um projecto interessante do qual teremos todos muito a aprender.

Aquele abraço,

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem-vindo João Carlos.
Todos esperamos aprender muito com a sua experiência e conhecimentos

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá João Basso, somente hoje tive a oportunidade de ver a reportagem que saiu na globo, parabéns pela matéria.

Atualmente estas participando de algum fórum aqui no Brasil??

----------


## Jose Neves

Sr. Joao :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Quando estava no inicio do ultimo video colocado pelo Julio Macieira fiquei com a sensação que estava a ser filmado numa loja???? ou era em sua casa??? :tutasla:

----------


## João Basso

Caro José Francisco Duarte

As lampadas são as tais PL e São Bernardo do Campo tem uma temperatura baixa , portanto não uso chiller.
Grande abraço

Basso

----------


## João Basso

Caro José Neves

Estava na loja de um amigo, Star Fish  em São Caetano do Sul, do  Sérgio, e não deu tempo de mostrar a do Ricardo em São Bernardo do Campo a World Fish,linda tambem,temos varias outras muito boas em São Paulo, 30 km daqui,e os outros aquarios eram de minha casa sim,

Grande abraço

Basso

----------


## João Basso

Prezado Rinaldo Fontenele

Corinthiano em!!

Torço para o verdão, estou registrado no Ipaq e no Reef corner, e as vezes posto algumas mensagens,visto que não me entendo muito bem com computador, sabe  pessoa idosa como eu mexer com esta maquina ,comecei muito tarde,mas estou aprendendo 

Abraço
Basso

Em tempo ; se mora em São Paulo me ligue e venha me visitar,sera um prazer 11 43302926

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...sabe pessoa idosa como eu mexer com esta maquina ,comecei muito tarde,mas estou aprendendo 
> 
> ...


Boas... João!!  :Olá:  

Idoso?????  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Bem, eu tenho uma avó adoptiva (a avó da minha mulher) que tem 84 anos e nem mesmo ela é idosa!!! O estado idoso é um estado de espírito, que pela actividade que demonstras, não parece nada que ele te tenha "agarrado"!!

Espero que nunca me agarre e a ti certamente não agarrou de momento!  :SbOk3:  

Um abraço! :SbOk3:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá João, moro em Sampa sim.
Já coloquei seu telefone na minha agenda e assim que tiver um tempinho irei ligar para marcarmos uma visitinha em sua casa.

----------

